# Fatty Bacon Weave vs Fatty Bacon Wrap or No Wrap?



## bobank03 (Jul 21, 2013)

I have done both the weave and the wrap and I gotta tell you that I have a tough time getting the bacon cooked all the way through when I do the weave. Which do you prefer or what do you do? 

Crisp up in the broiler?

I'm wondering if I'm taking them off the smoker a little too soon? I do check the IT to be sure it is appropriate for the type of meat in the fatty.

I will agree the wrap is not as pretty as the weave. 

I tend to make 5 or 6 fatties at a time, so I cool, slice and freeze my leftovers. When I thaw and cook the frozen fatties, I crisp up them up good then if needed. 

I'm interested in hearing your thoughts!

And remember, like all good food, eat fatties in moderation.


----------



## gary morris (Jul 23, 2013)

I have no experience in a smoker, but in an oven I would bump up the heat to start off with and then lower it to the normal cooking temp.  I'm not sure if this is possible on your smoker though.

Gary


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 23, 2013)

What kind of smoker are you using (wood, pellet, electric)? At what temp are you smoking and what temp do you take them off? 

When I did mine in the MES, the bacon wasn't nearly as crisp as when I do them in the propane now. I also take mine to about 170° IT just so the bacon cooks a bit more to my liking. I usually cook them at 250-270°.


----------



## smokinut (Jul 23, 2013)

Only made 2 so far, and I just stuck them under the broiler for a few minutes. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 23, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> What kind of smoker are you using (wood, pellet, electric)? At what temp are you smoking and what temp do you take them off?
> 
> When I did mine in the MES, the bacon wasn't nearly as crisp as when I do them in the propane now. I also take mine to about 170° IT just so the bacon cooks a bit more to my liking. I usually cook them at 250-270°.


I have a 15 year old ECB with all the mods. I use lump for my burns. I think the last batch of fatties I made I was running 225 or so most of the time, but I think mine came off the ECB at about 160. And now that I think about it, I want to say I used the thick cut bacon from Walmart. I bought a pound of regular cut maple cured for my next go. I have a feeling that will make the difference, along with waiting for the IT to reach 170. 

And then under the broiler for 3-5 minutes can't hurt it either!


----------



## ferd66 (Jul 23, 2013)

When I did my fatties, I finished them on the top rack of my grill at a high heat to crisp the bacon and get the color I wanted.  I put foil under them for indirect heat and ran the temp in the grill up to about 375.  Took less than 10 minutes on the grill.


----------

